# Help! retrofitted automatic trunklid trouble



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Hi mate,

I have a trouble with my retrofited automatic trunklid.
The background is as follows...

1. I attached the automatic trunklid modules and harnesses.
2. Using E-Sys 3.24.3, added the option code "316" to FA-SALAPA and wrote FA on the VCM function of Expert Mode.
2. Read FA and activated FA and read SVT actual on the Coding function of Expert Mode.
3. Detected CAF to the new HKFM_LS module which is automatically appeared.
4. Coded the HKFM_LS, CAS and the power trunklid worked perfectlly.

A few months later, I removed all the parts of the power-trunklid from the car because my local dealer staff said that the ISTA/P could not flash my car because of this retrofit.
I read the thread "All BMWs Advanced flashing" to try flashing by myself but I didn't because it was so complecated for me.

But in spite of the removing all the parts, local dealer staff still kept saying they couldn't flash because the ECU was remaining in the car computer.
That's true, I confirmed the SVT actual with E-SYS and there is exactly the HKFM_LS module that should have been completely removed. And curiously, when I read the SVT target on VCM function of Expert mode, there is also HKFM_LS module on SVT Target, though I didn't wrote the HKFM_LS on SVT Target.
Anyway, now I would like to remove the HKFM_LS module from both SVT Actual and SVT Target.
I am sorry in my poor English but could someone help me?

*Current FA and SVT actual and target on VCM function.
Both Actual and Target SVT have HKFM_LS module.









*Original SVT actual before retrofit
There is no HKFM_LS modules in SVT actual and target


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to delete HKFM from SVT_Actual using SVT Editor, and write SVT_Actual back to car.

You need to delete 316 from FA, and write FA back to car. HKFM is showing up in SVT_Target because 316 is still in your FA.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Just another question. A friend of mine will retrofit the same. Do you bought the HKFM module and which one you choosed?

CU Oliver


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to delete HKFM from SVT_Actual using SVT Editor, and write SVT_Actual back to car.
> 
> You need to delete 316 from FA, and write FA back to car. HKFM is showing up in SVT_Target because 316 is still in your FA.


Hi Shawn,
Thank you for your advice!
I tried as follows.

1. Open ESys, connect via vin, go to coding function in Exp-mode, read FA, activated FA, read SVT actual from VCM.
2. Save SVT and click Edit button and go to SVT editor in Editors&Viewers.
3. Selected HKFM_LS from SVT tree and right click, selected delete. HKFM_LS was deleted. And saved the SVT tree.

But after that, I can not find out how to write SVT actual to the car VCM.

Could you please let me know how to write the edited SVT actual to the car?

Really appreciate your help!!
m(_ _)m


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just another question. A friend of mine will retrofit the same. Do you bought the HKFM module and which one you choosed?
> 
> CU Oliver


Hi,

I bought the parts as follows.

61357365902 HKFM MODULE 1
51247273752 Trunk servo lock drive 1
51247269543 Trunk lock upper module 1
51247207009 spindle drive left 1
51247207010 spindle drive right 1
61357230179 HKFM Module holder 1
61319275121 trunklid inner switch 1
61139149190 6 pin connector 1
61136931912 10 pin connector 1
61130005197 contact pin with cable 2 or more
61131393724 contact pin small 10 or more
61138377162 contact pin large 4 or more
61130007437 leaf spring contact small 2
61130007440 leaf spring contact large 1
61131387144 contact for ground 3 or more

After attached these parts, read SVT and HKFM will automatically appear.
Code HKFM and CAS.

It works perfectly.
Only problem is that I can not flash modules with ISTA or E-Sys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tom2325 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thank you for your advice!
> I tried as follows.
> 
> ...


You have to load the modified SVT in VCM, and then:

1) From the Master Tab, use SVT Target: Write SVT to write it to VCM.

You can see it from your picture above:









2) Then from the Backup Tab, use Backup Data to write it from VCM to Backup Partner (normally CAS).


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
I've a similar situation.
Once saved the correct SVT (editing it or has in my case simply reading SVT ECU and saving it) how to load it in VCM section?
Might you describe the procedure step by step until the end (writing to partner ecu into backup section.
Sorry but i already tried unless success.

Other option: what do you think deleting the inexistent ECUs directly into coding section after reading SVT actual?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I've a similar situation.
> Once saved the correct SVT (editing it or has in my case simply reading SVT ECU and saving it) how to load it in VCM section?
> Might you describe the procedure step by step until the end (writing to partner ecu into backup section.
> ...


Not sure why it didn't work for you. I think the easiest way is to enable Update VCM under E-Sys Options, and just VO Code any ECU, and SVT should be written to VCM,


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

but, to better understand the VCM master utility, Which is the procedure for writing SVT?
I suppose:
A) VCM/File, load FA file and SVT target file (the edited SVT file);
B) VCM/Master, write SVT target file (as opened after step A);
C) VCM/Backup, transfer SVT target file to parent CAS.
Is it right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maisav said:


> but, to better understand the VCM master utility, Which is the procedure for writing SVT?
> I suppose:
> A) VCM/File, load FA file and SVT target file (the edited SVT file);
> B) VCM/Master, write SVT target file (as opened after step A);
> ...


That is what I did.


----------

